# Fernandez & Wells



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

If you're in Soho, Fernandez & Wells in Beak Street and St.Anne's Court make excellent espresso, their own blend (beans sourced, I believe, from HasBean) brewed in a Synesso Cyncra.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Think I'm going to make this my next stop on my coffee tours


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

They've just opened in South Ken too. Finally a (very expensive) outpost in a coffee desert that that part of london is.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I love Fernandez & Wells.

Interesting has Bean blends in a warm atmosphere on a cold day.

The sandwiches are excellent too.


----------

